
UniPCemu x86 (8086/8088/80186/80286/80386/80486) Emulator - peter_d_sherman
https://bitbucket.org/superfury/unipcemu/wiki/Home
======
peter_d_sherman
The more graphical explainer page:

[https://superfury.itch.io/unipcemu](https://superfury.itch.io/unipcemu)

>"The UniPCemu (Universal PC emulator) emulator, originally made to play games
on the PSP, now built for Android, Windows and PSP! Play your old classic PC
games on Android! It's a cycle-accurate x86 emulator (previously called
x86emu). It's a 8086(IBM PC) up to Pentium (Compaq Deskpro 386/Compaq Deskpro
386 with PS/2 mouse(adds PS/2 mouse to the Compaq Deskpro 386 chipset,
optional BIOS ROM replacement(loading it instead) and seperate CMOS settings
like the other architectures) emulator(with various, configurable hardware),
with up to 80386 timings (80486 and Pentium using 80386 timings or 1 cycle for
newer/unknown timings, both having no floating point unit)).

It can run many IBM PC XT games, and also various 286-Pentium* games."

Disclaimer: I don't want to play games on it, I think it might be useful for
OS engineering -- but that's just me...

